# Barrel shortening?



## lungbuster123 (May 6, 2010)

I just bought a Remington 700 varmint about a month ago and its got a 26" heavy barrel on it. I was wondering if it would be possible to shorten the barrel to about 22" the reason being because I bought it to yote hunt with but its just to heavy to carry around the woods all day.

If its possible how much would I be looking at paying?


----------



## killitgrillit (May 6, 2010)

Yes it can be done. I would take it down to 20" if it was mine. Should cost around $50 for cut and crown


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 6, 2010)

Will it look just like it does now but only 20"?

And does anyone know a good gunsmith that can do it around Columbus?


----------



## ronnie gore (May 6, 2010)

*barrel*

there is a gunsmith in woodbury ga. fullers gunsmithing that can shorten and recrown the barrel and he can flute the barrel to make it lighter also. i don't have his number but a dealer friend of mine knows how to get in touch with fuller. my friend's name is sandy smallwood  at smallwood's firearms. 770-253-9752, ronnie


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 6, 2010)

Why don't you check and see who the shops in Columbus use?


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 6, 2010)

Im not sure shortening to 20" is even going to make that big of a difference in weight. Whats the shortest I can legally have it and it still shoot good?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 6, 2010)

Sixteen inches is the shortest allowed under federal law.  The muzzle blast would increase somewhat.  Eighteen to twenty is about the shortest partical length for most calibers.  What caliber are we talking about?


----------



## BamaBart (May 6, 2010)

What caliber?


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 6, 2010)

.223


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 6, 2010)

Shorten that puppy.  There's no reason to tote that much barrel around.  The military is currently using a 14 1/2 inch barrel on the M4.  The AR-15 carbine is just 16 inches and the original "long" M-16 was 20 inches.  It will greatly improve the balance on the rifle.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 6, 2010)

ive got the same gun and shortend mine to 20in. it made a noticable diffrence. much easier to carry in the woods now. cutting the barrel square and crowning at home can be done fairly easy but a lathe will give you a good recessed crown that will be less likely to be damaged in the field


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 7, 2010)

I wont do it myself because I have no idea what im doing but I will be shortening it. Im going to try and find a good gunsmith around my area. About how long do yall think it will take one to do it? Also how much do you think it will affect the accuracy of my gun?


----------



## killitgrillit (May 7, 2010)

won't affect accuracy at all, if anything improve it a little bit


----------



## njanear (May 7, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> I just bought a Remington 700 varmint about a month ago and its got a 26" heavy barrel on it. I was wondering if it would be possible to shorten the barrel to about 22" the reason being because I bought it to yote hunt with but its just to heavy to carry around the woods all day.
> 
> If its possible how much would I be looking at paying?



Have you thought about posting a WTT for a smaller, lighter .223 (say, a Model 7)?


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 7, 2010)

njanear said:


> Have you thought about posting a WTT for a smaller, lighter .223 (say, a Model 7)?



I posted it, but really didnt have anything offered that caught my eye. Plus I really like my gun so if I can do somthing and be able to keep it and use it for what I bought it for thats what I would like to do.


----------



## miles58 (May 10, 2010)

No matter what you do you won't be making that rifle into a light weight easy toting rifle.

Were it mine I'd leave it alone and buy another.  Selling this one is probably the best idea.  You will get more for it if it hasn't been altered.  Toting a rifle around a lot in the woods is not a good way to get coyotes.  Setting up and calling them is.  What you have is a good gun for setting up and calling.

I have three heavy rifles like that and even with a decent sling they aren't fun to carry.  But... they are what I want when I get where I am going.

Dave


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 10, 2010)

miles58 said:


> Toting a rifle around a lot in the woods is not a good way to get coyotes.  Setting up and calling them is.  What you have is a good gun for setting up and calling.
> 
> 
> Dave




No offense, but when it comes to coyote hunting I dont just tote a gun around the woods and hope to see one.


----------



## Scott 40s&w (May 11, 2010)

Fullers gun shop in Woodbury 706-553-2352


----------



## PeopleEatingTastyAnimals (May 15, 2010)

You can submit the paperwork to the ATF have that barrel as short as you want; otherwise has to be atleast 16 inches to be legal.  Its only $200 tax.


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 15, 2010)

Sorry yall I ended up tradeing it for a Remington 700 SPS .22-250 with a Leupold Rifleman 3-9x50


----------

